# Corvid 19 stopper



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

go to this link. This company believes they have develop a solution to the Corvid-19 from attacking the body cells.



https://www.yahoo.com/news/san-francisco-scientists-developed-synthetic-142757928.html

I hope this really works

Art


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I hope that this or something similar can work. We need more than a vaccine, we need effective treatments combined with contact tracing and massive testing to control this pandemic.

However the media hears a scientist says that this treatment has hope and they tout it as the one great cure,.

Scientists and the media speak different languages but they use the same words to describe vastly different concepts. When a scientist says a treatment has hope, they mean that it is worth investigating as there is a chance, unknown if it is a slight or a good or a sure chance, that the treatment might work.

A media person hears has hope and all of a sudden it is front page news that scientists have found a cure.

When the reality, that 99% of things having a hope, turn out to not work, the media blames the scientists for over stating the cure, the public starts to lose all faith in science and turns to quack cures like drinking disinfectant.

The media needs to learn to speak science, they need to learn that scientists use words in very specific meanings and that these meanings may not correspond to whet the public perceives the words to mean. The media exists to educate the public on what is happening and to do that they need to use words correctly.

For example if a scientist says I have a theory, they mean that have an explanation that fits all known data on a issue. A lay person says I have a theory and it means I have a wild guess that fits some of the data, i think. What a scientist would call a hypothesis. 

Having worked with scientists and worked with the media, scientist generally use words precisely to convey precise meanings, with due regard for the impact of what they are saying.

The media are a bunch of idiots who use words to sell newspapers with little regard for the consequences once those newspapers are used to wrap fish.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Many politicians play on words also, not just the media and the results are obvious for many countries.
OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

bigpearl said:


> Many politicians play on words also, not just the media and the results are obvious for many countries.
> OMO.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


In terms of distorting what words mean, politicians are media on steroids.
And I mean both small p politicians in the work place and the capital P politicians running for office.

As an engineer with a science background, I have nothing but disdain for people who spin words to distort what precise words mean.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

A GOOD thing with the "media hype" in start was people became more careful than they would have been otherwice I suppouse. But now more and more people become less and less careful...
E g rather many put DOWN the facemask when they talk to people close in front of them when it's MOST needed!!!  



Manitoba said:


> the public starts to lose all faith in science and turns to quack cures.


A funny thing in a sad situation:
Close to the big airport between CDO and Illigan there is a doctor named Doctor Kwack 



Manitoba said:


> The media needs to learn.


Doctors too. I got wrong diagnosed 2006 about something which "knocked" me and I have believed it was correct until beginning of this year when I found out it can't be as they were "sure" of by they had wrong knowledge about a rather common illness.

Concerning my old sports injury, which broke up, the "specilists" I have met are idiots. It's obvious what it is, I and nurse know it, but the "specilists" don't understand even when explaining to them.
One was so stupid so he didn't even understood a very simple part. He didn't like when I told him
-Even kindergarten children understand that...
:heh:

Left to see if a clinic, which claim they can solve injuries other specialists can't, will be better. I wait for answer from them if they will take my "case". 



Manitoba said:


> The media are a bunch of idiots who use words to sell newspapers with little regard for the consequences once those newspapers are used to wrap fish.


 Sure. (With few exceptions and they sell lLESS...)


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey Manitoba,

Yeah I agree how the media and the politicians are the same.

This company I posted the link to thinks they have a workable treatment. This does not replace a vaccine but can stop the virus from attacking the body cells. So if a person inhales the medication it works like a shield to stop the virus from spreading throughout the body. I hope they are onto something that works. We need all the help the world can get to stop this contagious virus.

Art


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Manitoba said:


> The media are a bunch of idiots who use words to sell newspapers with little regard for the consequences once those newspapers are used to wrap fish.



Yes...and unfortunately the Media are not the only idiots out to make a buck...it has been proven in the past that many illnesses or diseases could be stopped or even cured but the large pharmaceutical companies do not want to cure all these medical issues because they cannot make any money if everyone is healthy...they do not want to cure diseases...they only want to control the illnesses so they can all get rich from the medications they sell...and to make it much worse...they trickle the profits down to the individual doctors prescribing their medications, so now the doctors are in the pockets of the big pharmaceutical companies...and then to go even further...they trickle the profits down to the politicians to keep them from passing legislation that might restrict what these huge companies can get away with! We see the same thing with the BIG insurance companies getting rich off of the general population...

Politicians, pharmaceutical companies, insurance companies, the news media...they are ALL motivated by their own greed and the prospects of putting more money into their pockets!

Just a little rant...I feel better now...but unfortunately nothing has changed...lol!


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Sounds also like a few leaders around the globe, OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

greenstreak1946 said:


> This company I posted the link to thinks they have a workable treatment. This does not replace a vaccine but can stop the virus from attacking the body cells. So if a person inhales the medication it works like a shield to stop the virus from spreading throughout the body. I hope they are onto something that works. We need all the help the world can get to stop this contagious virus.
> 
> Art


 There were similar "virus reducers" inhailors APPROVED before covid too. 
E g one made rather much TV adds in Sweden when the normal flue period started here (before covid).

I have no idea if it has any effect at covid though.


----------

